# Anyone been to the Galway Oyster Festival?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Am thinking of taking the wife back to explore her roots, and was thinking of taking in the above. Any recommendations for parking and other nearby diversions in late September?

Thanks Dick


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Dick

This is the last in the line of usual summer festivals (film festival, arts festival, galway races) for Galway so the city is well used to managing it. To be honest as a local unless you are actually taking part or right down town (makes it sound like the big apple) then you would hardly know it is on. So the impact on parking etc wouldn't be any worse than normal summer season.

A fantastic place to park up would be on Galway harbour (more affectionately known as the docks) if you can get space. You cannot book so it is on a first come basis. This would put you right in the heart of the action. With the 'Latin Quarter' right around the corner. Normally campers can overnight (7pm to 8am) on the docks (sorry Galway Harbour) for a few euro. They even have six hook-up points.

From the schedule I see that there is an event in the Harbour on the Friday afternoon but I would think that outside of that event it would be open access. You can also park at the Harbour for 1.80 an hour if you are wealthy enough!

Oyster Festival
http://www.galwayoysterfest.com/

Galway Harbour
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=53.26936,-9.0502&spn=0.001899,0.005075&t=h&z=19

I've never actually attended the festival myself but feel free to ask any other questions and I'll do my best.

Enjoy the oysters!
Crazywater


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the info Crazywater. I got a taste for oysters over 4 year in Sydney during the 70’s. A dozen au natural in a pub cost barely more than a pint. My record was 4 doz in an afternoon. I rampaged through the Eastern Suburbs that night!!

Only been able to afford them by the half dozen very occasionally for decades now. Had hoped that they would be cheap at the festival. From looking at the website though it looks like my hope was in vain. Looks like an expensive do.

Dick


----------

